# Woodland, PA - western 1000 hitch mount salt spreader



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

western 1000 hitch mount salt spreader
Comes with wiring and controls good shape have lid and strap is in great shape
$750.00


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@Freddy81


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

salt spreader location woodland pa 16881 814 577 -4792


----------

